# House Hunters International



## PaulW21

I am a Sydney based Producer working on a television show called House Hunters International that follows English speaking expats, aged 20-50 in their quest to move abroad. I wonder if you or any of your expat contacts might be interested in being on a show?

House Hunters International currently airs on the Discovery Network in America, Sky in the UK and 9 Now here in Australia.

The series is designed to de-mystify the international home-buying/renting process by going behind the scenes of a house hunt where expats and their real estate agents tour 3 homes. But at its core, House Hunters International is a travel show concentrating on the idiosyncrasies of the locales and what makes them special and different.

You can find episodes on YouTube or this facebook link Leopard USA and if you or someone you know is interested message me and I’ll pass on some details.


----------

